# Woman?s milk tea habit causes diabetes, ?ocular stroke?



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2013)

People who have a sweet tooth and a penchant for milk tea may have to exercise some restraint for the sake of their health, after a 25-year-old woman from Taipei suffered a retinal hemorrhage, also known as ?ocular stroke,? after her long-term consumption of the high-sugar beverage resulted in her developing diabetes.

Taipei-based Chung Shan Hospital ophthalmologist Hsieh Chia-lin (解佳霖), who treated the patient, surnamed Huang (黃), said that the woman came in for outpatient service after she suffered significantly reduced vision and mild swelling of her left eyelid.

After a preliminary examination of Huang?s eyes indicated the possibility of diabetes, Hsieh inquired about her lifestyle and discovered that she had been consuming at least two glasses of milk tea a day for a long time.

http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/taiwan/archives/2013/01/09/2003552118

I wonder what they put in their 'milk tea' that leads to them 'contracting diabetes'?


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 8, 2013)

Interesting: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubble_tea

http://www.livestrong.com/article/315193-thai-tea-boba-calories/


> Many of the calories in Thai boba tea come from carbohydrates. A 1-cup serving of this beverage provides 52.7 g of this nutrient.


and that is not tea with honey in it

Wouldn't take too many cups to cause retinal problems in a diabetic.


----------

